# Run DC motor upside down?



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello folks,

I have a Canwood dust collector (similar to the one in the picture). To accommodate my pre-collector (a Thien separator in a garbage can) I would like to turn the motor and impeller upside down so the inlet points down rather than up as shown in the picture. That would allow me to place the pre-collector directly under the motor, saving a lot of space and making the pipe runs a lot shorter.

Any thoughts on whether this would cause any problems with the motor or impellor?










Thanks for any hints or thoughts!
Neville


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

It could, but it shouldn't.
I would be more worried about a horizontal fan being rotated to vertical.
But, vertical is vertical as far as bearings are concerned.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Crank, I think you should be fine.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I rotated my HF DC 90 degrees, which I think would be worse, and it works fine.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I think it should be fine, like Crank said "vertical is vertical as far as bearings are concerned." I did the same with my Delta 50-760 not too long ago to have the inlet to towards the top so I could run my duct straight down into it and it works great.


----------



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks folks - I will give it a try and post here when done!
N.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

sure it will work!!!l look at the diy cyclone in wood magizne…a motor dont care where its at …its gona run…its got thrust bearings on both ends..


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

It'll be ok in the Northern hemisphere. If you take it below the equator though, it will run backwards due to the correllis effect.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What Rance said. Plus, it will squeal to the tune of a cut from the Beatles White album.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

you may want to look at this…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29578


----------



## WoodWorkWarrior (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea. I might have to do this with mine.

One thought, if you flip the motor (which mechanically would work just fine), it looks as though you would also have to flip the exit separator that the bags attach to (unless you don't hook it up quite the same as it came). Some of these separators have internal baffles to direct dust and material down into the lower bag. Flipping it would negate this action - but that might not really matter since you're adding the chip separator before the blower.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Rance and Charlie…have you two been sniffing too much sawdust again?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep, I sniff all the sawdust as I can.


----------



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys obviously know nothing about Coriolis forces in opposing hemispheres… when you go below the equator electricity (obviously) also changes direction so that the motor goes the other way and the Coriolis force… *cough* *cough* ahem…

Before I get too carried away, thanks for all the comments folks - my plans are being put in Sketchup and I will post back here when I have the new setup running. Nicky thanks for the link, that is pretty much what I want to do. Jason, you are right - I have to flip the exit separator as well - there is a small baffle in there but nothing functional in terms of directing dust, just slightly sloped downwards to help dust fall from the top (canister) to the bottom (bag). Not sure yet how I will handle this - will let you guys know how it works out!

Neville.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Neville - Go ahead and swap positions, post pictures and show the world the sky isin't falling.


----------



## Tenfingers58 (Jan 25, 2011)

Neville,

I have a dust collector similar to yours. The way I plan to hook it to the Thien Seperator when I get time to build it will be a section of flex hose bent in a 180 degree loop from the seperator to the inlet of the fan. That way when I empty the seperator I'm not lifting the seperator, fan and all.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have mine upside down. It has been working for a while.
*I have not finalized the setup as I have few concerns*:

The weight the motor put on the impeller housing my cause it to bend in and cause trouble.
I am also concerned by the weight and vibrations impact on the cyclone.

I am still thinking of a version 2 to solve those concerns and others.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If the original orientation was with the axis vertical, turning it upside down won't matter. DC's with the motor axis orientated horizontal, shouldn't be mounted vertical as the bearings may not be able to accept the "thrust" load. Vertical to horizontal - yes; horizontal to vertical -no.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine is at a strange angle just on the ground and has been fine


----------



## Neville (Aug 17, 2011)

Lanwater - there are models on the market that suck from the bottom - thought of buying a 2nd hand one to replace the one you have? I may end up doing that if my version's connection to the filter and dust bag turn out to be problematic.

And thanks MrRon - my (or rather my DC's) current orientation is vertical so I should be good shape.

N.


----------

